# Type of wood?



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

This table was built by my Great grandfather in the early 1900 just prior to his passing so I was told. It has passed down through the family and to the best of my knowledge has never been refinished, (in my 60 years) I can remember the dents and scrapes as far back as my mind takes me. Since I have had it 12 years I have never had the desire to finish, I felt it would take something from the creator, my Great Grandfather.

My question is I have never idenified the wood. It was built in the Nothern Ontario, from my understanding. 

Does anyone know what type of wood this is.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I can't help with your question John but have to comment on the design and construction, just beautiful. Wouldn't it be nice to know what tools your great grandfather had at his disposal. In your position I would French polish it.............NOW


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

John with the lightness of the wood on the leg bottoms. I'd guess it is chestnut. It is almost extinct here.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

It is quarter sawn white oak, look at the medullary rays. It is very nice. My advice would be to leave it alone, but if you ever have to work on it DO NOT SAND.

Good Luck

Jerry


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Harry!,french polish, forgive my wordy response about shellac.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jerrymayfield said:


> Harry!,french polish, forgive my wordy response about shellac.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Jerry


Jerry, I'm only an elderly simple Ozzie and don't understand what you mean and still would like to know what dewaxed shellac is.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

I felt it would take something from the creator, my Great Grandfather.

My question is I have never idenified the wood. It was built in the Nothern Ontario, from my understanding. 

Does anyone know what type of wood this is.[/QUOTE]

In this case, I wouldn't finish it either.
What a well built, rugged table.
My guess is ash.
Mo


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone,

My uneducated guess was Oak, but never sure. I can't really confirm the build date, I know for sure fifty years, the rest is family "I think" or "your so in so told me". Just a piece of the past.  

As was suggested I will do something with it to preserve it, now I got to read up on French polish. I keep saying I hate finishing, this is a prime example of me putting it off.

I was the lucky one to get it, I just liked the simple look, and always appreciated it, through out the years.

Jerry I will not sand, but I am going to protect it.

Thanks to all.
John


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

JUst me with one more butt in post  

http://www.josephfusco.org/Articles/shellac_test/dewaxed_shellac.html
http://www.woodweb.com/knowledge_base/Regular_or_dewaxed_shellac.html


=========



harrysin said:


> Jerry, I'm only an elderly simple Ozzie and don't understand what you mean and still would like to know what dewaxed shellac is.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

I as well found it to be interesting information 

Thanks Bj

John


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Good call Jerry. Thought after your post it has the grain. Sorry John.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Cool Glenmore, I wish I had a nickle for every miscalculated statement I made.  

Thanks for replying
John


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> JUst me with one more butt in post
> 
> ...


I appreciate that information Bj, but it still doesn't tell me if shellac flakes, like I was given a bagful this week, contains wax which somehow some people remove. The experienced turner who gave me these golden coloured crushed flakes just told me to dissolve about a quarter of the bag in 500ml of common or garden methylated spirit, and to forget all about the 100% stuff. I'm as confused as ever!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

this may help

http://naturalpigments.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=510-32SFO50

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=2024&mode=details#tabs

http://www.hockfinishes.com/

==



harrysin said:


> I appreciate that information Bj, but it still doesn't tell me if shellac flakes, like I was given a bagful this week, contains wax which somehow some people remove. The experienced turner who gave me these golden coloured crushed flakes just told me to dissolve about a quarter of the bag in 500ml of common or garden methylated spirit, and to forget all about the 100% stuff. I'm as confused as ever!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What would we do without you Bob, I've printed the article for posterity and even now feel that I'm the way to becoming a shellac expert!


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

The standard measure is the OLD pound cut. One pound(weight) of shellac to one gallon(volume) of denatured alcohol -or whatever its called. Eight to one for a one pound cut,four to one for two pound cut etc. After the shellac has dissolved let it set for a while if it contains wax the wax will separate. I rarely,if ever,use dewaxed shellac,but I never use polyurethane varnish on furniture. If shellac were discovered today itwould be hailed as a miracle finish.
Regards

Jerry


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

What I meant was simply any one who has taken the time to learn and apply a french polish probably knows more about shellac than I do,and I love shellac and use a great deal of it.

Jerry


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

harrysin said:


> I can't help with your question John but have to comment on the design and construction, just beautiful. Wouldn't it be nice to know what tools your great grandfather had at his disposal. In your position I would French polish it.............NOW


I did some digging and found some interesting things about the table. 

There were three sets (table, hall bench, hall tree) made from the same wood in the same time frame, before 1920. They were to be gifts for his three daughters, over time the sets got broken up or who knows what. The only set know (belonging to my Grandmother) is the table I have, hall bench and hall tree which are in my cousins possesion. 

One of the other set was last know in the Hamilton Ontario area. The second set moved to the Mississippi or Detroit area. The one sister moved to Mississippi area then moved to detroit with her set. Maybe! Between Mississippi and Detroit.

The tools that my Great Grandpa had were normal hands tools of the time. My oldest son (40) has a wooden/metal try square that belonged to him. I am going to get a photo of it and post it.

BTW all 3 piece sets were built to interlock, with no nails. Why don't I remember them.  or admire the set. 

A brief history of the table....... Harry if you had not asked about the tools this information might have been lost. Thanks 

Hope I didn't bore you!

John


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

John: If the piece was built in the early 1900's your dealing with an antique & if you refinish it, the value will be considerably depreciated. Given the style of the piece, it reminds me of furniture made & influenced by Canada's early French settlers who arrived in Nova Scotia in the early 1600's. Does your ancestory trace back to this French heritage ? Anyhow, the piece has survived as is for a probably close to a 100 years & to honor your Great Grandfather show it the kind of care that it will not need refinishing to survive.

Lee


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

*Another shellac info source*****

If anyone still has questions about shellac then this video should answer your questions. It's by Charles Niel and is very informative.... Just click on the sanding/finishing tab and select the next to last video titled "Shellac-Woodworkers Best Friend".

http://antiquesbuiltdaily.com/tips.htm


----------

